# Quantum Syncro, convert to carburetor?



## LittleCarCare (Nov 9, 2018)

Hello again all,
I've been looking for fuel tank/pump units for my QSW for a few months, but haven't had any luck. So the other day my son says to me, "too bad we can't just put a carburetor on it." Damn I say, why didn't I think of that! that's a great idea!. Now before I go thinking about modifying the existing intake manifold, is there one that already exists? I thought I read somewhere that they were carbureted versions in Europe? I did a search and came up with nothing.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

They did come carbureted and there is a manifold. All you need to know is what engines they commonly came on and that was the 1.9L 5 cylinder, which were commonly coded WN or WH.

Here is the manifold you need:
https://www.autewo.de/035129711s-035129713n/p-audi/vw-80/coupe-81/100-43-5-zylinder-wn/wb-saugrohr?c=82

Yes its from Germany, but I have bought from these guys before and the shipping is quick and not too expensive considering the overseas travel. But if you dig around on German ebay you may be able to find another one cheaper.

Edit: I forgot to mention which I'm sure you've thought of, but if you run this manifold with the fuel injected head you'll have to plug the injector ports.


----------



## LittleCarCare (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks Doug. I ordered it!


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome! I hope to see some pictures of it all set up once you get there.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

Very bad plan.

The fuel pump not only does not have to be in the gas tank, but works much better if it is not in the gas tank.
All you want to do is mount it below the gas tank, so that it is gravity fed and never can run dry.

Switching over from fuel injection to carbs is not that much fun, easy, or a good idea.
Carbs don't work as well in general.

I don't remember if the electronic ignition uses the same brainbox as the injection, but I think so.
In which case I think you are heading for trouble.


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

kirk_augustin said:


> Very bad plan.
> 
> The fuel pump not only does not have to be in the gas tank, but works much better if it is not in the gas tank.
> All you want to do is mount it below the gas tank, so that it is gravity fed and never can run dry.
> ...


Going to carb is not necessarily a "Very bad plan", but you touched on a few things that are certainly worth mentioning. There are definitely things to think about besides just a manifold. Spark being the biggest one. For your average person, that just has a car to drive, yes, it might be a bad idea. (fix the car the way it was designed to be) But not everyone is average, and some are up to the challenge.


----------



## LittleCarCare (Nov 9, 2018)

Well, Its all together. I removed everything inside the tank, used a diesel style fuel gauge sender and fuel pick up. I then mounted a small low pressure electric fuel pump on the chassis where the accumulator was. I want to post a pic here, but it won't let me. (any help on how to post a pic would be appreciated) I am running a new knock off two barrel synchronized DGEV carb. It runs good at higher rpms, but idles like crap. It sounds like an intake leak, but I cant find one. Yes, I've pinched off the lines to the brake booster, and other accessories. The manifold and gasket seemed to line up perfectly. I removed the vacuum tube that was between the two center cylinders. that port is now sealed inside the intake manifold and part of the vacuum circuit. It runs good enough to run around the yard, but I don't want to take it out on the road in fear of melting a piston due to a possible overly lean condition.


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

What are you using for ignition? Do you have any advance?


----------



## LittleCarCare (Nov 9, 2018)

I have not touched the ignition system. Everything is as it was with the fuel injection. I never even moved the distributor. But you do make a good point about the advance. I'll ck the timing tomorrow. Thank you.


----------

